# gnash portupgrade fails due to configure error



## alext (Jun 16, 2012)

*H*i, *I'*m trying *t*o upgrade the gnash port, gnash-0.8.9_4 to 0.8.10 but ca*n*'t do this because:


```
./configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
./configure: 50052: Syntax error: Error in command substitution
```

*W*hat should *I* change in that configure script? BTW, *I*'m using amd64 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0.

*T*hanks!


----------



## alext (Jun 16, 2012)

*T*his is the line content:


```
echo "          ERROR: `echo "No SSL development package is installed, but it's enabled."" | fold -s -w 62 | sed 's/^/                 /' | tr '\n' '#' | cut -b 18- | tr '#' '\n'`" >&$pkg_out_fd
```


----------



## alext (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know how useful this is going be since *I*'m the only one using this package but *I* have the solution to my problem. Just replace the /usr/ports/graphics/gnash/files/patch-configure file with this attachment. You have to rename the file after downloading it!

A big THANKS to the developer(s) of this package!

DD, sorry you had to edit my posts and thanks!


----------

